# اللهجة المغربية: كلمة للربط بين المضاف و مضاف اليه



## Amirali1383koohi

واحد من الاصدقائي سال سؤالا مني و انا ماعرفت جوابها ان تعرف الجواب قولولي من فضلك
ماهي الکلمة المستخدمة للربط بین الاسماء و الضمائر
المتصلة و المضاف و مضاف الیه فی اللهجة المغربیة مثلا في: موبیلي و اخر یوم المعرض و إسمه ؟


----------



## elroy

ديال


----------



## Amirali1383koohi

شکرا


----------

